# Feds propose expanding hunting opportunities on 10 wildlife refuges



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/news/article_df516b60-a8d7-11e0-9ab6-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder what the other nine are.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I am sure they are major areas. How many are there in Colorado ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There are eight or nine I believe.


----------

